# Problemi di configurazione audio

## balda

Ciao a tutti,

sono nuovo del forum. Ho installato da poco gentoo e ho qualche problema a far funzionare l'audio sul mio portatile packard bell a8500 (problema che ho giï¿½ avuto con altre distribuzioni).

ho individuato il modulo corretto per la mia scheda audio (snd-intel8x0) e l'ho compilato come modulo nel kernel 2.6.17-r8. ho impostato che venga caricato all'avvio in /etc/autoload.d/ e ho anche configurato alsa seguendo la guida sul gentoo-wiki; ma l'audio non da ancora segni di vita   :Shocked:  .

cosa posso fare?

grazie in anticipo

Balda

----------

## Scen

Più che la guida sul Wiki ti consiglio di seguire quella sulla Documentazione ufficiale di Gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml (purtroppo quella italiana non è aggiornata alle ultime revisioni).

Comunque ti dò qualche consiglio:

installa alsa-utils (se non l'hai già fatto) e aggiungilo al runlevel boot

configura opportunamente /etc/modules.d/alsa (e dai modules-update)

tramite alsamixer togli il mute ai canali e sistema i livelli

----------

## balda

ho seguita passo per passo la guida ma non funziona ancora. Avete altre idee?

Grazie comunque Scen!

----------

## Scen

Devi dare qualche informazione in più

architettura utilizzata

```

emerge --info

```

scheda audio utilizzata

```

lspci | grep -i audio

```

cosa intendi x "non dà segni di vita"? se dai un

```

cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp

```

non senti nulla?

il tuo utente è nel gruppo "audio"?

----------

## balda

l'utente è inserito nel gruppo audio ma se lancio cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp non sento nulla.

per il resto ti posto tutto

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Wed, 25 Oct 2006 21:30:02 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE=""

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="1G"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ 

/etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS=""

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-vI0VzkccG0,

guid=771b46457d6012f73b07ac04403eb500"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=""

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DVB_CARDS=""

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FCDSL_CARDS=""

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer 

parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR}

 ${URI}"

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES=""

FRITZCAPI_CARDS=""

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org

/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="Default"

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET="/tmp/keyring-alBgYN/socket"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/balda/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/home/balda"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/

info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="it en"

LIRC_DEVICES=""

LOGNAME="balda"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:b

d=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43

:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31

:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2

=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=

01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01

;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:

*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:

*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:

*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;

35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;

35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;

35:*.xwd=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;

32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.flac=01;35:*.mp3=01;35:*.mpc=00;

36:*.ogg=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man

:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:

/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

MISDN_CARDS=""

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/usr/games/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh 

mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CALLER="emerge"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PRELINK_PATH=""

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8:/usr/lib/klibc"

PWD="/home/balda"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/

bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/balda:/tmp/.ICE-unix/11625"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="11645"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-VjSrK11625/agent.11625"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ linguas_en linguas_it mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_fbdev video_cards_i810 video_cards_vesa vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib"

USER="balda"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="balda"

USE_EXPAND="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa i810 fbdev"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

WINDOWID="35651665"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/home/balda/.Xauthority"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

```
 lspci | grep audio

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
```

Last edited by balda on Mon Oct 30, 2006 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

@balda:

fai a tutti il sacrosanto favore di editare il tuo post e mettere qualche rimando a capo.

non è bello costringere tutti a scorrere orizzontalmente le pagine per leggere i tuoi post

e poi mi chiedo cosa dovrebbe riguardare la variabile LS_COLORS con i problemi all'audio

----------

## Scen

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> @balda:
> 
> fai a tutti il sacrosanto favore di editare il tuo post e mettere qualche rimando a capo.
> 
> 

 

Sì, è meglio  :Razz: 

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> e poi mi chiedo cosa dovrebbe riguardare la variabile LS_COLORS con i problemi all'audio

 

Ha solamente postato l'output di

```

emerge --info

```

è normale sputi fuori un bel pò di variabili d'ambiente!

@balda:

presupponendo che la tua scheda audio sia funzionante e gli altoparlanti siano collegati correttamente (me lo confermi?  :Rolling Eyes:  ): hai sistemato i volumi? se esegui alsamixer da riga di comando lo stato dei vari canali (parte bassa della colonna) risultano "OO" ("MM" significa che sono muti")

Caricando i driver ALSA e all'esecuzione di alsasound ottieni qualche errore?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

> è normale sputi fuori un bel pò di variabili d'ambiente!

 

si ma un po' di buon senso...

va beh

----------

## balda

Scusate per sopra... ho provveduto a renderlo più leggibile

Per quanto riguarda alsamixer i volumi sono settati correttamente a "OO"

Stoppando e riavviando alsasound non ho ottenuto nessun errore...

```
 * Loading ALSA modules ...

*   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ] 

*   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ] 

*   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ] 

* Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Hai unmutato i canali master e PCM?

```
# amixer set Master unmute 100

# amixer set PCM unmute 90
```

Ciao.

----------

## balda

Analizzando meglio la fase di avvio ho notato questo:

```
PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 9 of bridge 0000:00:1c.1

```

può essere dovuto a questo il mio problema?

----------

## dark_knight

Vorrei linkare un bug su alsa-project che probabilmente ha a che vedere con questo problema:

https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=2104

Se fosse il tuo problema, dovresti compilare a mano un po' di roba.

Ricopio il messaggio che indica la soluzione (almeno per il bug in questione, ripeto, non so se sia il tuo caso):

 *Quote:*   

> I did already installed the latest packages from http://www.alsa-project.org/: [^]
> 
> - alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3.tar.bz2
> 
> - alsa-lib-1.0.12rc2.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Scusate se sforo la larghezza della pagina, ma è colpa di quel link  :Razz: 

Qualche info in più: sembra che la versione da patchare sia una versione (alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3) che, in Portage, è già stata superata da tempo (http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=alsa-driver). La patch da applicare, infatti, è etichettata con

 *Quote:*   

> The patch is already in 1.0.13rc1. Thanks.

 

e la 1.0.13 di alsa-driver è già in Portage.

Potresti provare, per ora (e se ho ben capito la situazione) ad usare l'approccio uso-ALSA-da-Portage, piuttosto che quello abilito-ALSA-nel-kernel  :Wink: 

Quindi, seguendo il link al manuale che ti è già stato fornito, seguire il metodo del pacchetto esterno ("Using the ALSA Driver package").

Ma preferirei che qualcuno più esperto di me dicesse la sua  :Razz: 

----------

## Scen

Se dark_knight ci ha azzeccato, allora ti consiglio anche io di utilizzare il pacchetto alsa-driver-1.0.13 al posto dei driver ALSA interni del kernel.

Prova così e sappiaci dire!

----------

## balda

anche la soluzione di dark knight non ha portato nessun miglioramento... grazie comunque per l'interessamento!   :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

hai provato con alsaconf?

----------

## balda

si si.

ho eseguito la procedura della guida ufficiale postata sopra da scen che tra i comandi prevede anche alsaconf.

----------

## crisandbea

usi il supporto alsa del kernel o quello dei driver alsa????

io uso quelli del kernel compilati come modulo, e funge tutto.  

nb: ho la tua stessa scheda audio.

ciauz

----------

## balda

ho provato con tutti e due i metodi

----------

## crisandbea

io ti consiglio di eliminare tutto ciò che riguarda alsa al momento, poi compilare come modulo il relativo supporto 

nel kernel

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

poi vai in:

Device Drivers  --->

   Sound  --->

abilita   

<M> Sound card support

(Assicuratevi che OSS è disabilitato)

Open Sound System   --->

   < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   <M> Sequencer support

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API

Generic devices  --->

PCI devices   --->

   (Selezionare il driver della tua scheda per la scheda)

   (essendo la tua una intel direi di selezionare questo))

   <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

 

dopo ricompila il kernel con:

Codice:

make && make modules_install

mount /boot # se non l'hai già montata

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

## Quello che segue è facoltativo, ma è meglio farlo

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

# gzip /boot/config-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

modules-update

```

e prova.

dimenticavo dopo fatto ciò, devi configurare alsa con alsaconf, 

ovviamente dopo aver installato gli alsa-utils. comunque puoi seguire 

www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml

ciao

----------

